# Blue Buffalo Wilderness $$$



## shane2083 (Sep 23, 2010)

Newbie here, need some info.. I have 2 Boxers. 1 female puppy (14 weeks), and 1 Male, almost 2 yrs. been feeding the Male Blue wilderness for a while now, great food by the way, just a lil pricey..He Does Great on it tho, Not as gassy and no where near as much stools as IAMS. I Have the Puppy on Puppy chow cause thats what they had her on when we got her, i Tried to switch her to blue puppy formula and it was just way to rich, loose stools and upset stomach.. And honestly The way the economy is. im not sure if i could afford to feed the both of them on blue anyways.But then again I dont want the older pup gettting into the puppy chow, and vice versa, and its kinda becoming a hassle,. So basically Im looking for some opinons on some Dog foods that have around the same quaility as Blue, that i could feed both of them, But just not Quite as hard on the wallet,
Thanks all In advance


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Where do you live? 

If you have costco membership, you can get Kirkland signature which is $22 for 40 lb bag. They have both puppy and adult formulas. 

If you have a tractor supply, they carry Taste of the Wild (grain free), diamond naturals, 4Health and blue buffalo (it usually costs less there and you can print $5 off coupon on their site towards next purchase).


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Some pretty good, yet affordable foods to look for are:

Kirkland
Premium Edge
Chicken Soup
Diamond Naturals
4Health
Healthwise
Canidae ALS
Canidae Grain Free
TOTW


of the list, I like TOTW best, but any of them are good "bang for your buck" type foods. :smile:


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

+1 for the Kirkland. I convinced my parents to feed it to their dog (instead of kibble and bits) and she is doing quite well. I think it's a very good food for the price. Might try and supplement with some meat/fish when you can swing it to add some protein.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

I feed Taste of the Wild to my three large boxer boys. They do great!


----------



## shane2083 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, im really starting to lean toward the Diamond Naturals, Chicken and rice Large Breed.. For The Money, avg. $24-$26 per 40 lb. Can anybody think of a Better Dog Food For that kind of price.. I know we all have our opinions, but lets narrow them down a lil, I dont wanna be switching my pups food around anymore than i absolutly have too, I just cant do the 50$ bag anymore, plus buying seperate food for the puppy
Thanks Everyone


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

shane2083 said:


> Well, im really starting to lean toward the Diamond Naturals, Chicken and rice Large Breed.. For The Money, avg. $24-$26 per 40 lb. Can anybody think of a Better Dog Food For that kind of price.. I know we all have our opinions, but lets narrow them down a lil, I dont wanna be switching my pups food around anymore than i absolutly have too, I just cant do the 50$ bag anymore, plus buying seperate food for the puppy
> Thanks Everyone


Premium Edge. 

Have you considered a rotation? Feeding just one kibble day in and day out can be very damaging to health, as it simply does not provide enough variety. Variety is a key element in any kind of diet (be it raw, cooked, or commercial) so that's something that shouldn't be overlooked. Perhaps rather than picking one and only one, pick a few. 
I rotate every 30lb bag to a different protein source for my girls.


----------



## shane2083 (Sep 23, 2010)

i never really thought of that, i woulda thought that switching around all the time wouldnt be good for them. Something to look into tho, Thanks alot


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

This is slightly off topic, but I have been feeding Blue Wilderness for a few weeks now and I notice that my dog poops more on it than on any other grain free kibble I have tried. Maybe even more than on any other kibble at all. No one else I've talked to seems to have had that problem but I'm definitely switching her to something else as soon as this bag is gone.


----------



## IronBuddha (Sep 28, 2010)

I just switched my pup off of Puppy Chow also. Just wanted to let you know I talked to my family's vet about switching brands, what to look for etc. and he told me the first week or so my dog might get loose stool or diarrhea while transitioning to the new food. It might just be this.

Also the food I switched my pup on is called Natural Balance Original Ultra. One reason why I thought to give it a try is because this food can be fed for the whole life of the dog, puppy to adult. So one brand of food can take care of your pup and your 2 yr old at the same time instead of buying 2 different ones.


----------

